# Storage - Vacuum Containers



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a vacuum container to store my beans in?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't recommend a particular one, but a google search does show some for sale. I thought it might be a good idea at first for avoiding oxidisation, but after doing some research opinion seems to be that putting beans in vaccuum storage would suck out CO2 faster making them flat/stale, with no crema... albeit not oxidised. Most people favour storing in a proper coffee bean bag (i.e. with a one-way valve allowing CO2 to gradually escape without letting oxygen in) in a cool, dark place... not the fridge. Many roasters sell using these bags anyway so just leave them in there, squeezing air out after use, before resealing them.

p.s. a fellow called James seeking zero crema... Might ring a bell to some readers


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Try this thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2977-Coffee-Storage&highlight=vacuvin


----------

